# Stallion Twin 7



## TriPower (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had information on this tractor. It has a 7 horsepower Briggs and Stratton engine the model number on that is: 170702-0626-02. I couldn't find any information at all on the engine or tractor, so if you know anything please let me know.


----------



## Farmer87 (Feb 5, 2014)

What kind of tractor is it or can ya tell


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking it was made by Simplicity back in the late '60's, early 70's.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

TriPower said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone had information on this tractor. It has a 7 horsepower Briggs and Stratton engine the model number on that is: 170702-0626-02. I couldn't find any information at all on the engine or tractor, so if you know anything please let me know.


Maybe you could take some pictures of the tractor and engine please


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out Poloron Stallion Twin 7, Not Simplicity, my bad! The identification codes should be on the right rear of the mower. With that code number you have given, I think it is probably a 1968 Briggs and Stratton, so that should put you in the ball park for the year of your unit.
They made the Fleetwood, Stallion... Cougar and others. The steering wheel shaft seemed to go thru the top of the hood, rather than through, or above the dash.


----------

